# 20" rims on 05 altima, how wide?



## smoke05altima (Jan 29, 2005)

hey, you'll have to excuse me, but i am new to the altima scene. i own a vw jetta and i have 19" rims lowered etc, but my little sister just got a new 05 altima in may of 04 and she wants 20" chrome wheels. GO FIGURE!!!! just joking. well any way i guy i work with bought his wife an 03 altima and put 20"x8" rims on it and said, when someone rode in the back seat on the drivers side, the tire rubbed on the inside of the fender (not the fender well) and i do not want my sister to spend over $2000 on rims and have them rub. i do not know the offset of the rim but i believe they had 225/35/20 size tire. if anyone else has or had this problem please let me know. should she get 20x8 or find 20x7.5 thank you for all that reply. very nice site!!!!


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

i'm not an expert on wheel/tire combos and such, but i have 18x8's with 245's and they don't touch the car at all.

I'm assuming that 20x8's with nothing wider than a 255/265 should be ok....


----------



## Smitty 3.5 (Dec 13, 2004)

A 20" x 8" wheel with a +45mm offset would fit just fine, most people with 20's on the Altima go with a 245/35/20 tire. I would personally go with 19's, most 20's are nasty in my opinion.


----------

